# Report on talk by Dr. Vance Spence (Researcher and Chairman of MERGE) (Coventry)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

A report (with a lot of photos) is now available on this talk in Coventry (UK) at:http://www.meresearch.org.uk/archive/coventry.htmlHere are links to read an illustrated version of the presentation by Dr Vance Spence, Chairman of MERGE:http://www.meresearch.org.uk/archive/Makin...reakthrough.pdf(652KB pdf)http://www.meresearch.org.uk/archive/Makin...reakthrough.doc (305KB Word document).If the latter two links break up, just click on the top link as these links are down the bottom.There is a lot of research information in general on the MERGE site: http://www.meresearch.org.ukTom K.


----------

